# Threat display of the dead-leaf mantis



## Paco Dennis (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 6, 2021)

The Arnold Schwartzenegger of bugs.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2021)

That picture reminds me of the Praying Mantis bugs I saw when stationed in Thailand.  Some of them were huge....we caught some that measured well over 12".  They gathered on the big window in front of the radar mockup at night...attracted by the lights.  We would sometimes go out and wave a long screwdriver in front of them, and they would grab it....kind of fun.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Scared _me_. She's sure pretty.


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow, it went from the cute little thing into a monster.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 9, 2021)

My eyes are playing tricks on me. I thought the thread was about a deaf mute mantis.

I love the way it  bluffs its own potential predators.


----------

